# Mag Ride Replacement



## BeautifulMonster (Jun 7, 2017)

So I found that my rear shocks were leaking pretty bad and causing the ride comfort to suffer. Luckily, I have a good friend that hooked me up at a local dealer for two rears for $450 a piece. 
What's the price for mag ride stuff across the pond? I was thinking it would be less expensive since you're closer to Germany lol


----------



## Philx4 (Jul 12, 2015)

Not much of a saving once you factor shipping costs. That price you have been advised is good. ECS Tuning are around $560 ea.

Remember, the Audi Techy blurb states that replacement shocks/sensors need re-coding to the system, so be prepared; not sure if Vagcom can do this.


----------



## Ropemonkey (Mar 20, 2016)

Personally, I would go for coilovers rather than replacing the magride dampers.


----------



## Ropemonkey (Mar 20, 2016)

Have a look at this .. 
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1532529


----------



## BeautifulMonster (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks for the responses guys. I got replacement shocks from a buddy that works at a local dealer for 400 a piece. I'm going to a local vw Audi shop soon to get everything recalibrated.


----------



## wasimza (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello everyone 

My front right shock absorber is damaged and needs to be replaced. Prices are high here in Norway, and just the part costs £700. Including work shop expenses, it's easily going to be over £1000. I'm therefore considering non-original (and hence non-magnetic ride) absorbers, as they are much, much cheaper. I've never noticed any difference when using mag-ride (I know others do), and don't need the feature.

My questions are:

1) Is it at all possible to use non-magride absorbers?
2) If so, will there be som re-programming involved to make the car "understand" that magride is no longer installed?


----------



## Philx4 (Jul 12, 2015)

You need 'resistor' type packs to plug into the mag ride controller, to use non magnetic ride shocks. KW do the said pack but it is expensive on its own. Best buy it as part of a shock package; V1's (Inox) or Street Comfort, etc.


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

When mine were leaking, I bought mine from online from http://www.jimellisvwparts.com/ everywhere else was full price. I paid around $450 a piece. They are not too difficult to replace yourself. Click on the workshop manuals in my signature and you should be able to find a way to replace it on your own.

You do not need to code anything or replace any sensors when you replace the damaged mag ride shock absorbers with new mag ride ones.

The non mag ride shock absorbers will give you errors as your car is coded to have mag ride. The plug is quite expensive, to the point you might as well just replace with OEM.


----------

